# Knit Baby Elephant



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I received a request for an elephant. I decided to design one as a baby elephant.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Soo cute! Is your pattern available?


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I want one!!!!


----------



## Ladyoreo (Oct 23, 2013)

Soooooooo cute!!!! Beautiful work !!!!! you will to part with the patteren


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Unbelievably adorable! When will the pattern be available?


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

How cute! Thank you for sharing. Love the pink inside the ears, tip of the nose and the pink toenails!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable!

Hey, guys, get it now!*
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/knit-baby-elephant/155450

*_ not a paid advertisement  _


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

This is darling. I think it's the cutest I've ever seen of an elephant. If you do sell the pattern, please let me know.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it, so adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your baby elephant is gorgous . Well done


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Now, how about a baby hippo?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I love him - he's got such an attractive expression.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

So adorable


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for such a lovely response! So glad you like Baby Elephant! 

Thanks, Jvallas! Nice of you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Now, how about a baby hippo?


HA! Actually, I DO have a hippo already. Though, not sure if it looks like a baby! ;-)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Really appreciate all your positive comments!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So cute! What a baby!


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous, love it.

Jenny x


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am fed up now, I went on to buy it and we are not allowed to if we are in the European Union. What a bummer, excuse my language.

Jenny x


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my what a cutie. You did a beautiful job in design and stitching.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh bless that has to be the sweetest baby elephant I've ever seen! She is adorable!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute.. :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

_Perfection!!!!_ :thumbup:


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

I never wanted to go into Europe in the first place


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

What an adorable baby elephant! It's the cutest one I've ever seen.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Frances14 said:


> I am fed up now, I went on to buy it and we are not allowed to if we are in the European Union. What a bummer, excuse my language.
> 
> Jenny x


This probably doesn't help any, but I think the relatively recent VAT rules are causing these problems.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

jvallas said:


> This probably doesn't help any, but I think the relatively recent VAT rules are causing these problems.


Yes,I think you are right.

Jenny x


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonderful and so cute


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

One of the cutest I have seen!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> I received a request for an elephant. I decided to design one as a baby elephant.


Awww Lorraine, he's adorable. I love elephants. you've certainly caught his sweetness. Although he does look a little lost without his Mommy.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

So sweet.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Love this baby elephant! I saved as a fav on Ravelry as I will probably need one later. University of Alabama mascot plus ther is an elephant sanctuary in Tennessee now that is doing wonderful rescue work for the,.


.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I saw this first on Ravelry and sent you a message via Ravelry. However, I wanted to say once more how much I love EVERYTHING you create!!! Outstanding.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Well done Lorraine, another gorgeous creation, just love this little guy.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Way too adorable. Reminds me of Dumbo!! Well done!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Found the hippos, unfortunately, they are just as adorable. Another addition to my to-do list. I am becoming a grandma in the new year and the theme is hippos. I am making a intarsia blanket, a squares blanket, etc. These will be a wonderful addition.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Rainebo: I was logged out.. for quite some time.. too busy to read all posts and fár too busy to react, but now I logged in, specially to compliment you with that gorgeous little elephant!
There are many cute elephant patterns, let's not do other designers short, but, whow.... this is such a cute one!!!
So VERY CUTE!!...
Am definitely going to buy that pattern and can't wait to start...
Thank you for making and sharing with us!


----------



## Big 7 (Mar 4, 2015)

What a cutie. Lots of pieces for little hands to hold on to. Love him.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## knittoys (Nov 7, 2013)

Great elephant and I would love the pattern also when it is available.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Sneyom said:


> I never wanted to go into Europe in the first place


Excuse me?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Sooo cute! &#128024;


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful, you are so clever!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Superb design. Love the elephant.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's the nicest elephant I have seen. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, my goodness! How cute is this? I usually don't buy patterns, but couldn't resist this latest Rainebo creation.....cannot wait to make it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Absolutely precious!! I love the little guy.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable! Thank you for the pattern information!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love him, he's so cute!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how absolutely adorable, as are all of your patterns.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Best looking baby elephant! If you prefer Ravelry....
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-elephant-8


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a fantastic baby elephant!! Great design!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable, nice work!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

He is an adorable baby!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is the cutest thing ever ! I collect elephants and have for years. Do you have a pattern that you can and are willing to share? I think he would make a great addition to the collection for sure.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Only took one look to know I had to find your pattern. Click on you signature line and with only a few clicks I have your adorable pattern. THANKS so much. Love the little cutie. &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

So, much personality!!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Saw this cute guy on Ravelry and instantly made him a favorite. Great design.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG!!! I'm totally blown away by all your wonderful responses to my Baby Elephant!!! 

I had to be away from my computer for much of the day, yesterday, and was so surprised by such a lovely outpouring of compliments! I hope I can live up to them! 

Thanks to those of you who have purchased my pattern already! Wow, you're fast!
I apologize to those of you in the EU who found you were not able to purchase.  I'm hoping, in the future, that this law will be adjusted, so I will again be able to sell to the EU. But for the meantime, I'm not able to accept payment from EU addresses. 

To answer another question: Yes, Baby Elephant IS knit in-the-round (except for the ears). The front legs and body are all one piece.

Thanks so much, everyone! My heart is so warmed by reading your positive comments! You are wonderful!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, that is adorable.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Adorable baby elephant!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Soooo cute! Well done.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is just too cute - am going to have to knit one for my friend for Christmas - thank you so much for sharing and giving-out pattern information


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

That is the cutest elephant I have ever seen. I may just have to knit one for myself.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG! THE cutest baby elephant I have ever seen!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

That is so cute!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Ahhhh, he is just adorable. I love him to the moon and back.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So so cute! I also have a request for an elephant for an expected Great Grandchild. Also want an elephant hat. Do you have the pattern for this or can tell us how you did it?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

OK! OK! I give up! Was trying to cut back on purchasing patterns, but I just have to have this one! The girls' trainer collects elephants, so this will be an adorable gift for her birthday. What a sweet little face this baby has. Can't wait to see all of them showing up here on KP.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for telling where to get pattern.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, baby elephant is adorable!!!!! Sooooo, cute! I am going to download him/her now. We have a 6 month old baby granddaughter. She is a sweetheart. She would love it! I am babysitting her now. ;0)


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

LOVE the new designs friend.. she is adoable as are the others posted yesterday on Craftsy.. the ne Christmas early collection.. xo ws


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

adorable


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi from the UK
I went to buy this pattern immediately - it is so cute.
Unfortunately it says that due to VAT rules it is not available in the UK.
Can we get round that by you posting me a printed version and me paying you 
direct for the pattern and the postage to the UK?
My granddaughter would love this and it's her birthday soon.
Look forward to hearing from you.
J. Clear


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> OMG!!! I'm totally blown away by all your wonderful responses to my Baby Elephant!!!
> 
> I had to be away from my computer for much of the day, yesterday, and was so surprised by such a lovely outpouring of compliments! I hope I can live up to them!
> 
> ...


I got this in an e-mail from Ravelry Pattern Sales in March, you may want to check it out.

On June 1st 2015, there will be two changes that affect your monthly Ravelry pattern sales bill.

1. We are changing the pattern sales pricing from the old tiered pricing to a flat rate of 3.5% of sales. Sales less than $30 in a single month are still free. Based on your monthly sales from last year, your fees should go down or remain the same.

2. We will take care of VAT. We will charge European Union customers any tax that is due. We'll collect tax that is paid to you as part of your bill and we'll be responsible for filing it and remitting it. You don't have to change any settings in your store unless you want to handle or pay VAT yourself. More information can be found in the links below.

More detailed information about these changes can be found here:
http://ravelry.com/content/stores/fees

A calculator that shows how the fees for your store will change is here:
http://ravelry.com/stores/fee_calculator

If you have any questions, we started a thread for questions:
http://ravelry.com/discuss/ravelry-shopkeepers/3163143/

Thank you for selling your patterns on Ravelry!

Casey, Jessica, Mary-Heather, Sarah, and Christina


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So adorable.


----------



## mary peake (Mar 3, 2015)

adorable


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I just got it!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh oh oh... That is soooo cute! If you write out your instructions I will save them for the next baby to cross my path!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Never mind. I followed your links to Craftsy and Ravelry. I've only made baby sweaters and booties, never toys but I want to make this little guy. Your toy designs are super cute!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a darling baby!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG That's the cutest elephant I've ever seen  Well done, you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Lynn


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not cleaver enough to make it. Can I buy one from you?
Margo


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> OK! OK! I give up! Was trying to cut back on purchasing patterns, but I just have to have this one! The girls' trainer collects elephants, so this will be an adorable gift for her birthday. What a sweet little face this baby has. Can't wait to see all of them showing up here on KP.


Thanks so much! Perfect for an elephant collector!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Lorraine, baby elephant is adorable!!!!! Sooooo, cute! I am going to download him/her now. We have a 6 month old baby granddaughter. She is a sweetheart. She would love it! I am babysitting her now. ;0)


Congratulations, Candy! That's just wonderful! So very exciting! I became grandma for the first time in April and it's fantastic! Thanks for your purchase!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Soooooo CUTE &#128522;


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a sweetie!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I love it! Will try again. My last attempt was rather embarrasing ( but not this pattern) :thumbup:


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Super cute! Well done!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

This is adorable!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just ordered your absolutely adorable baby elephant. I am currently making the hippo, which I love. I make toys for charity and Have made many, but I think the baby elephant is the cutest I have ever seen.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness. He's ? just too cute. Good work. :lol:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

dogLVR said:


> I'm not cleaver enough to make it. Can I buy one from you?
> Margo


I'm sorry. The request I received for an elephant was for an elephant pattern. I used to "make & sell", but I don't anymore, since I just don't seem to have the time. I also get "antsy" and like to move on to other things. There are so many talented knitters on this forum, I'm sure there are some who might take you up on this.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Linda333 said:


> I just ordered your absolutely adorable baby elephant. I am currently making the hippo, which I love. I make toys for charity and Have made many, but I think the baby elephant is the cutest I have ever seen.


Thanks so much, Linda! Can't wait to see Hippo when you're done! Hope you post it!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh Lorraine, he is just the cutest little guy! Great job! This is a must have on my list.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh I love this! I so wish I could get the pattern but I live in the UK &#128553;


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh. The cutest elephant I have ever seen!!!! Off to get the pattern FOR SURE!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for all these wonderful, lovely comments about Baby Elephant! Coming from such experienced and talented knitters as yourselves, it really means so much to me! :-D


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, that is so terribly cute. Well done!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

So so adorable. Just got the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks! love it!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Precious


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, how cute and precious! How tall is he and will you be selling the pattern?


----------



## Big 7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Can I arrange payment for the pattern from Australia please.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Adorable! I love all your patterns!!!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I have tried to get the pattern, but it isn't allowing me. I live in Australia, is that why

Di


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a fantastic elephant, your work is outstanding


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it, just purchased it! I have the perfect baby to give it to, can't wait to get started!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your elephant is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Saidee (Mar 26, 2011)

That is SO cute!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

The most adorable elephant pattern I've seen yet!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your baby elephant is adorable, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ really cute and has a sweet expression. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fa-russia (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh my God, he is sooo cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Needlesgalore said:


> So so adorable. Just got the pattern. Thank you.


Oh, thank YOU!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Revan said:


> Oh, how cute and precious! How tall is he and will you be selling the pattern?


Baby Elephant sits about 10" tall. He's available at the site below my signature.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

He is lovely. Looks really cute.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Big 7 said:


> Can I arrange payment for the pattern from Australia please.


Yes, Australia is not in the EU.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

dribla said:


> I have tried to get the pattern, but it isn't allowing me. I live in Australia, is that why
> 
> Di


I sell a lot of patterns to those in Australia. Don't know why it wouldn't go through. As long as you are using a non-EU address, it should go through Paypal. If you continue to have difficulty, please let me know.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Love it, just purchased it! I have the perfect baby to give it to, can't wait to get started!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

So cute!!!!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

He is an adorable baby, great job.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh I couldn't resist this little cutie so I bought him straight away. Now I can't wait to finish the scarf I'm knitting so I can start little 'Elly'. I make for charity at Christmas and I'm sure some little one will love this super cute elephant. Thanks for designing him.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Phyllis Wright said:


> Oh I couldn't resist this little cutie so I bought him straight away. Now I can't wait to finish the scarf I'm knitting so I can start little 'Elly'. I make for charity at Christmas and I'm sure some little one will love this super cute elephant. Thanks for designing him.


Thanks for your kind words and for your purchase! Enjoy the pattern! :-D


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Just bought one, love it.


----------



## Big 7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Di, I am going to try again too and shall see how I go. Shall post on KP if I manage to buy pattern. sometimes things purchased from here do not go through smoothly. Will keep trying.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Everything went smooth for me.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Big 7, I appreciate it indeed.

Di


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

bonniebb said:


> Just bought one, love it.


Thanks so very much!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Simply the CUTEST baby elephant. Ever.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Adorable and I especially like the ears.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

omg how cute I love it - is the pattern available


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG that is the cutest baby elephant ever!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Appreciate all your lovely responses! Thank you!


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Appreciate all your lovely responses! Thank you!


Do you think your patterns will ever be able to be bought in the UK again? I love your patterns and am very jealous of those who can get them! 😞 x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Dabs1971 said:


> Do you think your patterns will ever be able to be bought in the UK again? I love your patterns and am very jealous of those who can get them! 😞 x


I sincerely hope so! I'm really hoping the law will be adjusted to allow "little guys" like me to sell to the EU without all that's required right now. I'm so sorry I'm not able to sell to you at the moment.


----------



## plzchat (May 1, 2013)

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/toy/knit-baby-elephant/155450 you can get it from here


----------



## Boriken74 (Nov 16, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

I absolutely love this!!! Great job


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Must. Have. "nuff said.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

So cute! Great work!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't he just adorable!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lorraine, I really love your elephant, it's beautiful. I have to buy the pattern right now!!! &#128158;


----------



## Bootbutton (Oct 21, 2013)

I recently purchased this pattern and I am having a problem making the sts match the pattern. The pattern says cast on 8 sts knit one row. 2nd row says k1 m1 x 8 = 16 sts. I am only getting 15 sts. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

He / she is beautiful....think I'll be visiting your website yet again!!&#128521;


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, you have to make one at the end of the row! What I normally do is knit twice into the last stitch&#128521;


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Please see my reply on your topic page re..the elephant..


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, that's just smashing. So glad you shared it with us.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Very adorable


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

This is gorgeous, your work is stunning, you are v. talented.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

So cute! I've got to stop looking at your patterns as I live in the UK!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful baby elephant, Lorraine. &#128158;


----------

